# Where to stopover near Dover



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Good evening all,

We are travelling Dover to Calais on 07/07 - not a particularly early crossing (12.00) but could do with avoiding doing battle with M40 M25 etc on a Monday morning and starting our holiday in a relaxed fashion.

Any suggestions for an overnight stop near the port? I have searched MHF and it seems a lot of people have used Marine Parade, at least until parking restrictions kick in at 0830 (these posts were from 2011 though, so I don't know if things have changed since then). We would probably do that as a last resort, but any other suggestions please?

Thanks in anticipation. 

M&J


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

marine Parade is still fine.

is that 12 midday?


The C&CC site at Folkestone is a nice place to stop for an overnight, but beware the steep and (last time I was there) very rough road down to it!


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I think people stay at the Dover Patrol monument in St Margarets at Cliffe, near the old Coastguard Station which is now a lovely café called Bluebirds. Great breakfast there, and a lovely scenic location.
details here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dover Patrol monument at St Margarets at Cliffe, nice and quiet at night and great views over the channel ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html

Pete


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks folks - Think we will give Marine Parade a try.

M&J


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Although the prospect of a good breakfast is tempting .... so perhaps St Margarets At Cliffe :?


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Stayed on Marine Parade last night for our crossing this morning, all good ,last night there were about 20 vans parked up'


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Why don't you stop at Canterbury park and ride It has a proper Aire We use it and go into Canterbury and have meal and a walk around a great way to start a Holiday were off on the 1st


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

we're thinking of stopping at the Canterbury aire next Thursday.

How busy is it at the moment?

Cheers


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Just looked at the website for the Canterbury Park and Ride 'Aire'.

It looks like the entry gates are locked at 8.30pm - Exit gates always open. I don't know if that means you can't arrive and access the motorhome facility after 8.30pm ?? Maybe it is only relevant to the actual P&R ?

Skez


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Skez said:


> Just looked at the website for the Canterbury Park and Ride 'Aire'.
> 
> It looks like the entry gates are locked at 8.30pm - Exit gates always open. I don't know if that means you can't arrive and access the motorhome facility after 8.30pm ?? Maybe it is only relevant to the actual P&R ?
> 
> Skez


You cannot get in in the evening/night, nor all day Sunday, normally, although 2012 or 2013 they did open on Sunday for a few weeks in the year during tourist season. Give the published number a call.

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Marine Parade - ( actually its Waterloo Crescent) -parking overnight free but you need a ticket From (if I remember correctly) 9am, its £1 an hour so for a lazy morning its worth £3 . . Put your coins in the machine AT ANY TIME (night time) and they wont kick in until 0900 so no need to dash out in your pj's to feed the meter


----------

